# sewing string used for plants



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm not too sure this is the correct place to put a topic like this, so forgive me if im in the wrong area.

about 2 weeks ago I attached my filigree to my DW with sewing string. any idea how long it will take to attach to the DW? and also how long it would possibly take for the sewing string to disintegrate? 
thanks for any suggestions given.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willfull (Nov 9, 2011)

In a few weeks you wont be able to see the thread. It should disapear in a couple months.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

Willfull said:


> In a few weeks you wont be able to see the thread. It should disapear in a couple months.


sounds good, thanks for the help.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

singolz said:


> about 2 weeks ago I attached my filigree to my DW with sewing string. any idea how long it will take to attach to the DW? and also how long it would possibly take for the sewing string to disintegrate?
> thanks for any suggestions given.


I think it's preferable to use the cheap cotton thread for this. I'm not sure how long it would take for the nicer (for sewing) polyester thread to decompose.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Also, while the polyester or nylon threads take a lot longer to decompose, they do decompose slowly, and there is the possibility of harmful decomposition products being produced. I know that nylon thread produces something harmful. I once tried the notion of having a Daphnia cage in a tank where the cage was made of nylon curtain material. The idea was that water would circulate through the cage and the Daphnia inside would filter out the green water algae while being protected from the fish. Unfortunately, the nylon curtain material produced something that damaged and eventually killed the plants.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

I'll definitely double check the thread I used. I never thought about the difference in material.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

the sewing string was cotton covered polyester. should my plants and fish do ok with this? it's just started to show signs of decomposing and falling apart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyrose (Aug 9, 2011)

I used sewing thread (cotton) to tie moss to my driftwood and within about three days it just rotted, I'm interested to hear what other people use.


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

mine is cotton (i think) and i didnt show any sighns, after about 2 weeks i just cut i and took it out, the plant was already stuck to the DW. try that.


----------



## bjielsl (Sep 20, 2011)

I just just cotton thread from my wifes sewing kit. I find the right color to match whatever I am tying.

http://www.roserushbrooke.com/superior-masterpiece-frostings-set-2.html


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

I usually use fishing line and after the plant attaches itself either i cut off the lines or i leave them in since it's not noticeable anyways.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

neilshieh said:


> I usually use fishing line and after the plant attaches itself either i cut off the lines or i leave them in since it's not noticeable anyways.


pieces of my string are already breaking apart in some areas. in others they still look like new. how long would it take for the plant to attach? I wanna get all the nasty string out of there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

depends on the plant, for mosses they attach in one to two weeks and for rhizome plants 2-3 weeks. 
if you're doing fissidens.... they take a long while.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

neilshieh said:


> depends on the plant, for mosses they attach in one to two weeks and for rhizome plants 2-3 weeks.
> if you're doing fissidens.... they take a long while.


just noticed in my original post I put filigree in stead of fissidens. *facepalm*

that sucks to hear because its all for the fissidens right now lol. thanks for the info though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

LOL when i was reading your post i was thinking "what the heck is a filigree???"
fissidens just either wrap with green nylon netting or just wrap with thread/line. you have to wait for the plant to ingrain itself into the wood. like for my driftwood the fissidens is growing out of the dw and spreading.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

neilshieh said:


> LOL when i was reading your post i was thinking "what the heck is a filigree???"
> fissidens just either wrap with green nylon netting or just wrap with thread/line. you have to wait for the plant to ingrain itself into the wood. like for my driftwood the fissidens is growing out of the dw and spreading.


haha myrio filigree is a plant that I have in my aquarium. for some odd reason I like to switch the names whenever mentioning the two.

I love the way the fissidens look. can't wait to have them grown into the DW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

